# Trump fail: Venezuelan military backs Maduro



## Centrista (Feb 20, 2019)

Trump asked the military to side with Guaido but he failed.
Military on high alert ready to block aid:

Venezuela military backs Maduro, on 'alert' for border violations


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Feb 20, 2019)

Centrista said:


> Trump asked the military to side with Guaido but he failed.
> Military on high alert ready to block aid:
> 
> Venezuela military backs Maduro, on 'alert' for border violations


Then we need to go in there and wipe them out or attempt to assassinate Maduro with special forces.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 20, 2019)

Centrista said:


> Trump asked the military to side with Guaido but he failed.
> Military on high alert ready to block aid:
> 
> Venezuela military backs Maduro, on 'alert' for border violations



No failure of Trump's.  The failure is the Venezuelan people's for permitting themselves to be disarmed in the first place.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 20, 2019)

Centrista said:


> Trump asked the military to side with Guaido but he failed.
> Military on high alert ready to block aid:
> 
> Venezuela military backs Maduro, on 'alert' for border violations


Real nice of the Socialist to starve his own people. And you want it here in the US, also?  You libtards would bite your nose off just to spite your face.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 20, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Centrista said:
> 
> 
> > Trump asked the military to side with Guaido but he failed.
> ...


Nope just let them be, we arent the world police, let all the people in South America deal with the problem..They dont like US anyway..


----------



## Brating (Feb 20, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Centrista said:
> 
> 
> > Trump asked the military to side with Guaido but he failed.
> ...


How about both?


----------



## Meathead (Feb 20, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Centrista said:
> 
> 
> > Trump asked the military to side with Guaido but he failed.
> ...


Disagree. Let Democratic Socialism run it course while the world watches.


----------



## TrumpisDaResistance (Feb 20, 2019)

*BENGHAZI*


----------



## jasonnfree (Feb 20, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Centrista said:
> 
> 
> > Trump asked the military to side with Guaido but he failed.
> ...



We?  you mean you and trump are going there?  Don't forget to take bolton and hannity.


----------



## TrumpisDaResistance (Feb 20, 2019)

*SYRIAN RED LINE*


----------



## Claudette (Feb 20, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Centrista said:
> 
> 
> > Trump asked the military to side with Guaido but he failed.
> ...



The only failure I see is the Venezuelan people who voted for socialist idiots like Hugo Chavez and turned their country into a shithole.

No one cares who the Venezuelan military backs. Or cares about Venezuela at all.

They will have to fix their own mess.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 20, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Centrista said:
> 
> 
> > Trump asked the military to side with Guaido but he failed.
> ...


You first.


----------



## TrumpisDaResistance (Feb 20, 2019)

*Obama Degraded Military, Put Other Nations First*


----------



## Taz (Feb 20, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Centrista said:
> 
> 
> > Trump asked the military to side with Guaido but he failed.
> ...


Just like in Iraq?


----------



## TrumpisDaResistance (Feb 20, 2019)

*A Legacy of Failure: Obama’s Mideast Foreign Policy*


----------



## Taz (Feb 20, 2019)

TrumpisDaResistance said:


> *Obama Degraded Military, Put Other Nations First*


No need to shout.


----------



## TrumpisDaResistance (Feb 20, 2019)

*Obama’s military policy failed America, Trump’s “Rules of Engagement” Crushed ISIS*


----------



## martybegan (Feb 20, 2019)

Centrista said:


> Trump asked the military to side with Guaido but he failed.
> Military on high alert ready to block aid:
> 
> Venezuela military backs Maduro, on 'alert' for border violations



It's sad how you embrace increasing human suffering as long as it makes Trump look bad.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 20, 2019)

Centrista said:


> Trump asked the military to side with Guaido but he failed.
> Military on high alert ready to block aid:
> 
> Venezuela military backs Maduro, on 'alert' for border violations


And you must be so proud of dictatorships that don't like Trump.


----------



## easyt65 (Feb 20, 2019)

Centrista said:


> Trump asked the military to side with Guaido but he failed.
> Military on high alert ready to block aid:
> 
> Venezuela military backs Maduro, on 'alert' for border violations


It was reported that some military walked away from Maduro, but bulk still supports the Socialist Dictator.

It figures snowflakes would be pulling for the Socialist Dictator and attempting to use him to attack our President.

If Trump declared he was against jumping off a cliff, snowflakes would line up and take the plunge like lemmings just to oppose Trump.


----------



## easyt65 (Feb 20, 2019)

martybegan said:


> It's sad how you embrace increasing human suffering as long as it makes Trump look bad.


Their butt-hurt partisan hated for our President knows no bounds....


----------



## TrumpisDaResistance (Feb 20, 2019)

Obama’s foreign policy

1. *Drawing a "red line" against Syrian dictator Bashar al-Assad and refusing to follow through.
2. The Iran Nuclear Deal.
3. Retreating from the Middle East only to open up a power vacuum for ISIS.
4. Neglecting Afghanistan only to see the reemergence of the Taliban.
5. Abandoning South Sudan only to witness ethnic cleansing.
6. Sullying America’s relationship with Israel.
7. Normalizing relations with Castro’s Cuba at the expense of the Cuban people.*
#8. Appointing traitor Hillary Clinton as Secretary of State.
9. Resetting relationship with Russia demonstrated by Hillary's reset button and promising Putin he would give up more international power to the Russians after winning in 2012. Hussein fully kept his promise as Russia annexed Crimea and took over control of the Middle East.
10. apology tour which was a dog whistle to radical Muslim groups to Russia and to China that the U.S. was not going to be a threat to anyone.
11 Gaddafi and Libya. Benghazi.


I don't understand. The media is telling me he's like the third greatest president ever. Right behind Washington and Lincoln.

That was so hard to type with a straight face.

bary is PURE EVIL. He has brought so much destruction to the world. Good riddance.


----------



## CowboyTed (Feb 20, 2019)

This is a fuck up...

While I know some will try and some how shoehorn this in as a commentary on US politics, it isn't...

Lets get a few things first:

Trump didn't start this.
The area has been deteriorating for years.
While Chavez claimed to be a Socialist , he no way related to Democrats in US or Bernie Sanders either.

Venezuela has been a cess pool of corruption and crime for decades..... There is no failure of left and right...

The country is both hard left and hard right at the same time.

So what can Trump do? 
Special Forces might not be a bad option but it could kick off a civil war.
Bribe the asshole... Money and a flight some where else.. Honestly this is the best option.

No point bombing, it will definitely kick off a bloody civil war.


----------



## flack (Feb 20, 2019)

It will take many more years and a lot of people going to jail before we repair the damage that clown caused to this country.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 20, 2019)

Centrista said:


> Trump asked the military to side with Guaido but he failed.
> Military on high alert ready to block aid:
> 
> Venezuela military backs Maduro, on 'alert' for border violations


So you are happy about this? Why?


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 20, 2019)

You libturds should go to Venezuela and take up arms in support of your new foreign ally.


.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 20, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> Centrista said:
> 
> 
> > Trump asked the military to side with Guaido but he failed.
> ...


Yup..... Who cares that people are being a hot in the streets and they're waiting in breadlines......

.... he's massive cuz he hates TRUMP, and fuk me that's all that matters by God!!!


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 20, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Centrista said:
> 
> 
> > Trump asked the military to side with Guaido but he failed.
> ...



Kill! Kill! Kill!
The republican mantra.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 20, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Centrista said:
> ...




Yup..... Who cares that people are being shot in the streets and they're waiting in breadlines......

.... he's massive cuz he hates TRUMP, and fuk me that's all that matters by God!!!


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 21, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Centrista said:
> 
> 
> > Trump asked the military to side with Guaido but he failed.
> ...


Stay in your white maga hut and leave the Venezuelans and their democratically elected President alone.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 21, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> Centrista said:
> 
> 
> > Trump asked the military to side with Guaido but he failed.
> ...


We know what happened if he declared he was for jumping off a cliff.


----------

